

Cool Letter Using HTML5, Javascript & CSS3 - monsterix
http://bubbles.bubbleideas.com/letters/arvind-arvind-nigam-bubbles-bubbles-semantics-bubbles-june-12th-tuesday-06-pm
It's got red hued text highlight which looks natural, my personal hand-written signature, a cute Homer Simpson stamp (image) and some random text.
======
monsterix
It's got a natural red hued text highlight, my personal hand-written
signature, a cute Homer Simpson stamp (image) and some random text.

What do you guys think? :-)

------
sonicaa
Can I get the link only to the document and not the site for sharing?

~~~
monsterix
Yes, definitely. You can port this letter as PDF and link to its outputted
URL. We hope to see you try it.

